

Adobe CS6 released and is available at price starting from $1299 - ChankeyPathak
http://www.technostall.com/adobe-creative-suite-6-adobe-cs6-released-and-is-available-at-price-starting-from-1299/

======
waivej
If Gimp had a UI more similar to Photoshop, I would have switched over a
decade ago.

~~~
stewie2
I think if they charge photoshop for $100, I will buy it the next second and
their overall profit will up.

~~~
LiquidSummer
I'm not too sure if it will. Majority of the people who pirate do so simple
because they may not use it so often or they do not have sufficient funds to
buy it. However, when for example, college students do get a copy of the crack
and then they get used to using photoshop, and then when some of them grow up
to work for a big firm, the big firm has no problem spending a few thousand on
design software.

What I'm trying to say is that, even if they get 10x the sales with the copy
of photoshop priced at $100, they will not make as much money as opposed to
selling 1/10 copies at $1200.

